# Seeking TLR and light meter advice



## JerrfyLube (Jul 5, 2012)

After a 15 year film hiatus, I finally bit the bullet and picked up a clean Nikon FM2 a couple months back and have also started to do my own darkroom developing/printing.   Thoroughly enjoying myself in the process but I want to take it a step further and buy my first TLR medium format camera.  I've been looking at Yashica's, Rollei's, Maymiya's and a couple others and am completely overwhelmed with how many different models there are.    

My TOTAL budget is $500 but that needs to include the camera/lens, a decent handheld light meter and enough film to keep it fed for a while.  Ultimately, I'm looking to spend no more that $300-ish on the camera/lens.  What are my best options for that price point and is there anything I should be avoiding?  Would I gain much by throwing a little bit more $$$ into the pot?  I'm not looking for bells and whistles but just a good, well built, solid performer.  Picture quality and durability are my biggest concerns and this will be used mostly for landscapes, architecture and other static type subjects.  

As far as vintage light meters go, what should I be looking for?

Any insight is most appreciated.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 5, 2012)

TLR ?
Based on info from the web ... from worst to best

Yashica Yashicamat, Ricoh Diacord, Minolta Autocord ... Rollei Rolleiflex.

You should be able to find the first three for under $300.

Vintage lightmeters may not work accurately ... so you might want to invest in something a little newer.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 5, 2012)

If you don't mind the weight:

Mamiya C330 with 80mm f/2.8 Blue Dot Lens. | eBay

Even better:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mamiya-C330-medium-format-TLR-camera-with-extras-/251100786093?pt=Film_Cameras&hash=item3a76c5edad#ht_500wt_1021

is my suggestion for the TLR. they're probably the best bang for the buck, and have more extension than any other TLR, they also have interchangeable lenses, though other lenses are uncommonly found.

If you know how to use a spot meter, or are willing to learn:

One Degree Soligor Digital EV Spot Sensor Meter | eBay

have always intrigued me

of course these are well trusted

E++ Minolta Spotmeter F - Digital Spot & Flash Meter - TESTED --> ACCURATE | eBay

Pentax Spotmeter V W/Case,Strap,Cap #140345 ***Free Shipping*** | eBay

and just for fun, check this baby out:

Konica Minolta CS-100A Luminance Colorimeter Chroma Spot Light Meter Camera Film | eBay

For incident metering, I used one of these for a long time. They're super simple, reliable, well built and battery free:

Sekonic Studio Deluxe Light Meter L-398 in Box w Manual Case High Slide NICE | eBay

and can often get them cheap

Sekonic Studio Deluxe L-398 meter | eBay

Just be sure the high card is present.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Jul 6, 2012)

Fantastic wealth of information!  :hail: Much appreciated!


----------



## unpopular (Jul 6, 2012)

One big advantage to the Mamiya TLRs is that if the shutter jams up, then you can just replace the lens, you can find 80mm sets pretty commonly. Yashicamats and Rolleiflexs are notoriously bad about jamming up, and once they do, it's pretty much the end for them.

There are several models. I don't know what the difference is between them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NICE-VINTAG...tage_Cameras&hash=item19d23905f9#ht_500wt_788


----------



## bhop (Jul 6, 2012)

I have a Yashica D.  Cheap, works great.  I use a Sekonic L308S meter.




Firebird by bhop, on Flickr




Trooper by bhop, on Flickr




Simi Valley..I think.. by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## JerrfyLube (Jul 6, 2012)

Would anyone know the dimensions of the C330??


----------



## unpopular (Jul 6, 2012)

No exact dimensions in the manual

They are larger and heavier than other options. The second link shows the camera in the hand.

These are also the only TLR I know of that has parallax correction. They also have a standard filter thread, and not the annoying bayonet foun in the Yashica and Rollei.

bHop - Love the Yashica lens! Not always super sharp, but there is a classic quality to it that is just dreamy.


----------



## JerrfyLube (Jul 6, 2012)

They do look fairly large...

Hmm...  I guess I'm just going to have to handle one in person and see if will work for me or not.   Ultimately, I'd like to be able to pack the camera and light meter in a small bag with a lightweight tripod slung across my shoulder.  This will mostly be an 'expedition' rig and I plan on carrying it into some pretty remote wilderness areas for a landscape B&W landscape project I want to start on later this year.  

Maybe I should be considering the smaller TLR's like the Yashica or Rolleis more.  Rolleicords seem to be within my budget... any words of wisdom about them?  How much of a difference is there between image quality of the smaller TLR's vs the C330?


----------



## unpopular (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't know for sure. The C-series was in production long after everyone else gave up on TLR's. They always were intended to be more professional-oriented, though plenty of professionals used the Rollei

I think the Rolleiflex is pretty much just a Tessar design, and by the looks of the results and the fact that Yashica was pretty much a copy, Yashica's lens is probably pretty similar. They aren't sharp, necessarily, but I wouldn't say they're junk. They have nice bokeh... Not sure what to say, other than that they're Tessars. 

I've owned a Yashicamat 124G, and drooled over the C-series, at that time they were still very expensive as far as TLR's go. Today on the other hand I think Yashicamats are a bit over priced.

As I had said before, the Rollei and Yashica like to jam up, and eventually I think every Yashicamat in use will eventually jam up, in this regard, they're kind of like ticking time bombs. I happily used my continuously for three years, then one day it just seized up.

None of the TLR's except for the Mamiyas are good for closeup or macro. Even if you got a closeup lens, the lack of parallax correction will be a problem. If you shoot anything closer than about 2 or 3 feet, get the Mamiya or some other option.

If you wanted a sharp lens in a relatively compact body for less than $500, I'd go with the Bronica S-series. While not a TLR, the screen is excellent, though they too have a tendency to jam up - but that Nikkor is worth the risk, and is one of the sharpest lenses I've ever used:

Bronica S2A S2-A Black with 75mm NIKKOR lens, film back, waist level finder | eBay

(also available in groovy avocado green!)

These weigh about the same as a Hasseblad 500-series.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 7, 2012)

I second the Mamiya C330, i love mine they are a bit heavy compare to others because they are very well built

Foma 400






Reala


----------



## JerrfyLube (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, I split the quality/size difference right down the middle and settled on a near mint CLA'ed Rolleicord V...  Should be here Tuesday.  The C330 looks like a fantastic camera (I still want one!) but I don't think it's going to comfortably fit in my bag.

There's a semi-rough looking, well used C330 on Craigslist for $125 that I'm also eyeballing.  It isn't the prettiest face on the block but the owner says is checks out A-OK mechanically and sent me a few recent pictures taken with it and looks impressive.  I'll likely be taking a trip to Hollyweird on Wednesday to stock up on film and darkroom supplies at Freestyle Photo and MIGHT swing in to take a look at it... Guess I could always buy a bigger bag if need-be.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 9, 2012)

JerrfyLube said:


> Well, I split the quality/size difference right down the middle and settled on a near mint CLA'ed Rolleicord V...  Should be here Tuesday.  The C330 looks like a fantastic camera (I still want one!) but I don't think it's going to comfortably fit in my bag.
> 
> There's a semi-rough looking, well used C330 on Craigslist for $125 that I'm also eyeballing.  It isn't the prettiest face on the block but the owner says is checks out A-OK mechanically and sent me a few recent pictures taken with it and looks impressive.  I'll likely be taking a trip to Hollyweird on Wednesday to stock up on film and darkroom supplies at Freestyle Photo and MIGHT swing in to take a look at it... Guess I could always buy a bigger bag if need-be.



I don't think you will be upset with the Rolleicord


----------



## JerrfyLube (Jul 9, 2012)

I was greeted by a package when I came home... a whole day early.  Thanks USPS, you actually did something right for a change!  






What an absolutely BEAUTIFUL piece of fine engineering; swiss watch like workmanship certainly comes to mind.  Everything is nice and tight and the shutter is amazingly crisp.  Not even so much as a spec of dust to be found anywhere on this little gem. The seller also included a few goodies including a very nice vintage cable release and leather neck strap. 

I looked a LOT of cameras on fleaBay over the last couple of weeks and this one just called to me for some reason.  I'm quite convinced that the C330 wouldn't have fit without ditching the FM2 -- and even then would have been a squeeze-- but both are right at home in this Retrospective 5 with plenty of room to spare for film and other necessities.  Can't wait to get my hands on some 120 film later this week.


----------



## IanG (Jul 11, 2012)

Given the choice of a Yashicamat or Rollei I'd go for a Rollei if it was new enough and reasonably priced. I do use both but the Rolleiflex lives in the UK the Yashicamat 124 in Turkey.

You've done well there with that Rolleicord, I had Mamiya C33's etc until they were stolen great cameras but surprisingly I like the simplicity of the fixed lens and greater portability, I do tend to carry mine alongside LF kit at times 

Ian


----------



## JerrfyLube (Jul 22, 2012)

Here's a few off my first roll through the new Rollei.  All shot on Delta 400, cooked in D76 and printed on Ilford MGIV matte paper.

































Quite pleased for the first roll.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 23, 2012)

> Yashicamats and Rolleiflexs are notoriously bad about jamming up, and once they do, it's pretty much the end for them.



Or you can squirt a bit of lighter fluid into the shutter, and work it a while.  I've "repaired" several TLRs that way.


----------



## Horngreen (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a sekonic like the guy in this blog has 35 Years and Counting - Sekonic Blog. I got it for $5 about 20 years back because it didn't work. Two years ago I sent it to this place which doesn't even have a real website. Quality Light Metric Co - Los Angeles, CA, 90028 - Citysearch The guy on the phone mentioned it might be better to just buy a new one which was cool but I had it fixed for $80 and it's dead on. Do make sure it has the HIGH slide though or you'll never get a reading in the sun!
I also have a pretty beat up Rolleicord which doesn't look too good but works well and is cheaper than the Rolleiflex.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 26, 2012)

Your fm2 is a decent hand held spot meter....


----------



## JerrfyLube (Jul 27, 2012)

djacobox372 said:


> Your fm2 is a decent hand held spot meter....



As I quickly discovered.  :mrgreen:  The above shots were metered with the FM2 and then I just dialed them in loosely on the Rollei.  It's close enough for what I'm trying to do and actually works rather well.

Then dummy me forgot that I had 400 film in the FM2 and didn't change the ISO dial back and exposed half the roll at 125; the speed of the film that was in the Rollei.... Definitely going to be an 'experimental' roll when it comes time to develop/print it.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 28, 2012)

If you really want to be retro, you might want to try using a GE DW-68.  Never saw one that didn't work.   Very rugged and it comes with some features allowing incident light reading, and there's a very usable exposure dial.


----------

